# Lfts 4/26



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another morning for me calling turkeys. 









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

One crusing hen and I'm heading in for coffee it's chilly out here.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 10mm <3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cruising hen in Crawford county as well. Came upon this. Not sure what the prints are around it


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Another morning for me calling turkeys.
> View attachment 764438
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Are you sure that’s not a doe bleat your using ?
Flight


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Not much gobbling in here this am just the old wiley toms left I guess. Not Michigan but my buddy let me hunt his 40 bow only today. Called in 2 toms but they hung up at 45 too far for bow. Woods are too open right now so they can stand out there gobbling and strutting and see along ways. Come on green up ! Funny how when its turkey season the deer walk right past you in bow range lol


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Are you sure that’s not a doe bleat your using ?
> Flight


After reading the deer forums in you know deer are just attracted to him


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> One crusing hen and I'm heading in for coffee it's chilly out here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Coffee and the Gator?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> Coffee and the Gator?


not that time

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

